# Singlespeed.... Chain tensioner vs chain tugs method



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Hiya guys... going single speed on my hardtail (on-one 456 carbon) and am deciding between the Derailleur mounted tensioner method (vertical dropouts, eg on-one doofus) vs the chaintugs method in horizontal dropouts (The frame has swapable dropouts for SS or geared use).

I've been told the horizontal dropout, chaintug method is best, but so far here's what ive figured out.....

Horizintal dropout method:

- have to spend time accurately sizing chain correctly (tensioner allows more margin for error/experimenting with different sized cogs)
- Have to spend time tensioning chain (tensioner does this!)
- little room for changing chainring/sprocket sizes once chain is cut to length (tensioner allows more slack for larger range of ratio's to be installed)
- Quick release slipping along the dropout- causes wheel and disc alignment problem (vertical dropouts- not a problem) Wheel has to be aligned in the first place anyway as well. I know a bolt up would be better, but that just adds to the hastle.
- tiny misalignment will cause disc to rub? Caliper has to be realigned often? (vertical... no problem)
- Horizintal dropouts affect position of disc rotor in caliper (not sure if this would be enough movement to cause a problem? Either way, it's not a problem with a vertical dropout)
- Chaintugs create more hastle when removing the wheel for a puncture etc. (removing and reinstalling/realigning wheel)
- cost... price of two chaintuge = more expensive than one tensioner

The only two problems I can see of having a tensioner, are:
1) chainslap/noise. Not sure if this would actually happen, but obviously seems more likely than with tugs. Is it an issue or not?
2) Tensioner has higher chance of getting damaged/ has wear parts
3) No beer opener on the dropouts.

I'm sure i've missed things, as I don't actually ride a singlespeed yet, but from what I can see, the tensioner method looks far better than using tugs. Am I right or wrong?

And what are opions regarding a BB mounted tensioner ( Blackspire Stinger Chain Tensioner 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com ) vs mech hanger mounted one?


----------



## SleepeRst (Nov 30, 2011)

I have horizontal drops, and having the rotor aligned properly in the caliper has never been an issue for me. I usually just align the center of the tire by eye, and it seems to be perfect every time, crank down on those nuts and never worry about anything!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I also have the horizontal dropouts and they work fine. The alignment issue with disk brakes seems a little overblown (yes, it's not perfect).


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

track ends are FAR preferable to a tensioner. Tensioners are noisy, fragile, and often problematic.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

A tensioner is not sexy.
Get the track ends.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I bent my drop out frame when adjusting the chain tension, I think around 2-3 frames and the worst is the allu one.
With tensioner the sprung one, you can avoid chain skip, mix tension of ovaled crank, no need to re-adjust the chain tension when it's stretch.

I still prefer magic gearing and vertical drop out over horizontal DO and tensioner - too many adjustable things just make it worst IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 
Regarding the brake issue, I just assumed it might be a bit of a problem, not sure if it does really affect anything in real life as you guys say. 
Chain stretch is another one to add to the list!

Those of you saying horizontal is best, can I have some reasoning of why? 
OneBadWagon whats problematic about the chain tensioners? I've yet to use either so arn't fully clued up!

And yes I agree the tensioners don't look great haha. But is noise really an issue with them, or are they silent?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

OneBadWagon said:


> track ends are FAR preferable to a tensioner. Tensioners are noisy, fragile, and often problematic.


Maybe **** tensioners, but good ones work very well. The Rennen and DMR are both solid and proven performers. Both are extremely durable. The Yess ETR-B is a great tensioner which allows you the ease of usability of vertical dropouts. The Phil Wood Philcentric and the Tr!ckstuff Exzentriker both work very well, aren't noticeable, and let you use vertical dropouts.

For me, personally, track ends would be one of my last choices.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

IMO if you can modify the frame and make it an SS frame go that route 100% of the time.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> Maybe **** tensioners, but good ones work very well. The Rennen and DMR are both solid and proven performers. Both are extremely durable. The Yess ETR-B is a great tensioner which allows you the ease of usability of vertical dropouts. The Phil Wood Philcentric and the Tr!ckstuff Exzentriker both work very well, aren't noticeable, and let you use vertical dropouts.
> 
> For me, personally, track ends would be one of my last choices.


You're right. The brutal simplicity of track ends is just horrible. It has been working well for more than 100 years.

I have the philcentric on a bike, and for the cost, given the choice I would have much rather had the lighter, simpler, easier to adjust solution of track ends.

Fixed tensioners are noisy, and don't work too well on all frames. My fixed tensioner was a pain in the ass on my Yelli Screamy, but it worked fine on 2 or 3 other bikes I've run it on. Noisy, prone to snagging, but solidly functional.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

track ends all day long


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Vertical dropouts and a really good tensioner allows any frame to be a single speed, I'm starting to like this method more and more. This would be my first choice for a tensioner....

Trialtech | Sport Sprung


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

For me tensioners just seem to negate one of the best aspects of SSing - the simplicity. Why add a thing that has so much in common with the thing we're trying to ditch? I understand converting some old frame, but if you're starting from scratch - just get an SS frame.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

There are far more frames out there ready to be converted to SS than there are SS frames. Tensioners give options. I can think of quite a few _new _frames worthy of conversion also.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> There are far more frames out there ready to be converted to SS than there are SS frames. Tensioners give options. I can think of quite a few _new _frames worthy of conversion also.


His frame has a track end option.
It's cool that you like tensioners and all, but to me they are uneccessary widgetry on a frame that has a solid SS option already.
I also hate chain slap.
:thumbsup:


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

If given the choice, choose track ends. Brake rotor alignment has never been an issue for me. The advantage is that there is absolutely nothing to break and nothing to go wrong. It simply works all the time no matter what. No chain noise, no chain slap, no extra drag, no extra weight.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I think you spent a lot of time analizing this. Track end/horizontal drops


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, use the track ends. Get one of the On-One tugs (for the drive-side only) made for use with a QR skewer. Easy peasy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Does chainslap still occur with tensioners then? I'm not keen on the chain chipping away at the carbon... 

And why only run a tensioner on one side? I'm only using a quick release- I wouldnt expect it to hold the wheel securely enough- it's a long travel hardtail and will be ridden hard! Or isnt that a concern?

Cheers


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm using tensioners that do not have springs: no chain slap. I have no experience with spring loaded ones; the amount of slack chain may have an effect there.

Chain length needs to be pretty close with tensioners too.


----------

